# Holy freaking whale tail!!!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You've seen the piebald and the monster mass bulls. 
Now here's Mr. whale tail. 
His right side 4th dagger point must be 26"+ and then those 5ths and long main beams. 
What a gorgeous bull!

Of the three, which is your favorite?


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I like all 3, but if I had to chose - Mr. Mass!

Thanks for posting pics


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

No question for me, if I had all three in gun range.... Mr Whale Tail takes a dirt nap


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Of the three, which is your favorite?


Mr. Whale Tail wins in my book.

Sorry if you've answered this question before, but will you be hunting mature bulls in this area this year? Or are you just finding these as you scout for deer?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't believe you found a bull that rivals Mr. Mass. I'm seriously impressed. Do you have a tag or are you just out having fun finding monster bulls? 

I don't know which I'd pick between Mr. whale tales and Mr. Mass. I'd probably shoot whichever gave me the best shot and then spend the rest of my life wondering if I'd done the right thing.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Awesome bull definitely my favorite out of the three! Although I would shoot any of them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd take contestant #3!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just my 2¢, the piebald is about the same size, maybe bigger. 









Just kidding! This is a VERY nice, stunning bull. If it were only antler comparisons call me Ishmael, thar she blows! 
But, still that piebald is just too cool and is still have to go for him.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those swords are amazing.


-DallanC


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

CPAjeff said:


> I'd take contestant #3!


Agreed. Nice bull.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

For sure #3! Dang he's huge!:shock:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm Johnnycake and I'm an elkaholic. 

Any other pics of this bad boy? From this one pic I keep coming up with a score awfully close to a "magic" number....


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

#3 just barely edges out Mr Mass for me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Whale tale would be taking a dirt nap good looking bull


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It all depends. Will you be able to hunt this area again next year or is this a one and done situation?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: my loooorrrd what a purty looking Bull... he appears to have everything a 400 hunter would be looking for. Mass, beam and tine length, symmetry. Any more pics of this beast Ridge? 


Call me crazy, Id still be leaning on popping the piebald.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh. My. Goodness. 

The mass bull was huge. This bull is a true giant. 20 points and counting. One day. One day...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Impressive! I wouldn't have passed #1 or #2 up to make it to #3, but Mr. whale tale would be my top hit list bull!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the only other picture of Whale tail.
He looks a little short up front to be a true record book bull but what do I know.
My guess he's in the 360" range.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

To answer a few questions.
Yes, these bulls are on an any bull unit and I have an any weapon tag in my pocket. 
This is a very special place and there are a few forum members that do know the area where these bulls live and I've asked them and anyone else who reads this, let's keep this area between us. There has been a poaching problem in this area the last few years. So I'm taking a big risk in sharing as much as I do but I know many of you really enjoy what I share.
So let's not ruin a good thing and no more questions.
In short, there are greats bulls and bucks on many of the open areas in the state and even some private lands that can be accessed if approached properly. 
Thanks for your support.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If this is an area you feel you could get to hunt in the next 2 years again then I would personally take Mr. Pie. If this is a one and done and you're looking for max points....well we might be calling you Captain Ahab.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Whale tail is the one !!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is interesting to see how they are all at different stages of growth. The WT bull is done, the mass bull could put a little more on and the piebald could grow a lot more.

I think you are on the right track. My 2 cents would be the camera angle on the whale tale is making him look bigger. If a guy is worried about score then the mass and the wt bull will be within a few inches of each other. But all 3 are great bulls. There is a reason they are living to an age that allows them to grow big antlers! I hope they are around when you get to hunt. I'd shoot the mass bull. 

How long can you hold off not shooting a decent bull hoping for one of the 3? haha The 6x in the second photo of the piebald series is a nice bull too. I'd probably shoot one of the raghorns opening morning.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ridge,

I think those are some awesome pics. I love looking at trail cam footage. You've certainly got a good thing going. 

What would I pick? Each has their uniqueness. I personally wouldn't shoot the piebald bull. My taste and preference isn't for character, but if he were the only bull that I'd seen, I'd probably pull the trigger if he presented a good shot. 

Mass for days....I mean honestly. I think he still has some growing to do even and I wouldn't be surprised if he scored better than #3 after everything is said and done. 

Whale Tale. Absolutely beautiful textbook bull. He'll surprise you on his score because he has nice mass and those swords....oh those swords. javelins you could call them. 

I'd shoot whichever one you want. You're hunt, your bullets, and your choice. I think #3 would probably look best on the wall because folks who don't know any better can't recognize mass when looking at a mounted critter. Most untrained eyes have a really hard time judging a 325-350 bull from a 360-380 bull. They just said huge. Which they are. 

Great problem to have! Hope we see a picture of your happy face with any one of those. It's awesome you've put in the work to earn such a great reward.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the other pic ridge! It definitely helps put some perspective on whale tail's fronts, and I think you are right. I would wager he is closer to 370" than 360" though. Those beams look like high 50's in those pics, but the angles aren't the best for perspective. I would wager whale's mass is better than it looks just because of the sheer length of his top end. You've got something special there and I can't wait to see what you and your "wolf pack" manage to do in the next few years. Given that you can hunt year after year there, and since nobody has popped the piebald bull yet in the ~6 years he's been a legal target, I'd probably go for the whale, as he just looks like he is at his prime size. I think the mass for days bull is still 1-2 years shy of prime (I know, age usually leads to bigger mass but his face just doesn't look "old" to me, nor does his antler configuration/angles). If the mass bull is say 7-8yrs old, at year 9 or 10 he could be incredible. 

But, I'm sure there is a good chance all three bulls hit the dirt this year. You just never know! Good luck!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Thanks for the other pic ridge! It definitely helps put some perspective on whale tail's fronts, and I think you are right. I would wager he is closer to 370" than 360" though.


I need to take johnny hunting/fishing with me.. He always gives the highest scores so it would be a big confidence booster hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> I need to take johnny hunting/fishing with me.. He always gives the highest scores so it would be a big confidence booster hehe :mrgreen:


I'll admit I've gotten a little soft in the past few rounds...but normally I'm pretty darn close! I blame the salmon fishing, it's been too much fun recently and has made me ignore my bone obsession...


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Ridge, thanks for the pictures! All three are awesome bulls. 

If you go just off of odds, if the piebald coloring only occurs 1/100,000, then I don't think it is a stretch to that a mature 6 point piebald is a 1/1,000,000 bull. That being said, I don't think I could pass on either of the others if I saw them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Ridge, thanks for the pictures! All three are awesome bulls.
> 
> If you go just off of odds, if the piebald coloring only occurs 1/100,000, then I don't think it is a stretch to that a mature 6 point piebald is a 1/1,000,000 bull. That being said, I don't think I could pass on either of the others if I saw them.


Crazy thing is, I only hunt elk for the meat and the first branch antlered bull I see will be filling my freezer. 
I sure hope I see one of those three bulls first.

Now deer on the other hand, I'll be going for the biggest set of antlers or most mature buck I can find.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Idratherbehunting said:
> 
> 
> > Ridge, thanks for the pictures! All three are awesome bulls.
> ...


Elk burgers at ridges place for everyone


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr Whale is bigger than a 360 bull. His front end is not huge, but it is good enough and his beams and back end are reminiscent of the giants. He goes beyond 360 pretty easily IMO. 

Of course, I'm talking gross score since nets are for fish. And net scoring is stupid. With all due respect to B&C and bless their hearts.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Mr Whale is bigger than a 360 bull. His front end is not huge, but it is good enough and his beams and back end are reminiscent of the giants. He goes beyond 360 pretty easily IMO.
> 
> Of course, I'm talking gross score since nets are for fish. And net scoring is stupid. With all due respect to B&C and bless their hearts.


I hope I can see him in person the next time I go visit the area. I got video of his little brother with a bull with a cool cheater point. 
I'm guessing little brother is in the 330 range. What's your guess on little brother?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think #3 is quite to the magical 400" mark, but he darn sure is close! You sure have found some amazing bulls - best of luck when the season starts!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Here's the only other picture of Whale tail.
> He looks a little short up front to be a true record book bull but what do I know.
> My guess he's in the 360" range.


Dang, that camera angle in the first pic sure made him look like a giant!:shock:

Regardless of any of our opinions, all three bulls are dandy's! Good luck!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think this might be ole whale tail from last year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Certainly resembles that one from last year Ridge and he looks a little bit bigger this year too....either way with those 3 to choose from you better be saving up for the taxidermy bill


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I'm guessing little brother is in the 330 range. What's your guess on little brother?


Hmmmm...this video has me questioning a few things. You sure this is "little brother?" And maybe I suck at estimating off trail cams?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

On a general archery tag any one of them that gave me a good shot.
I won't guess because I suck at judging scores.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Hmmmm...this video has me questioning a few things. You sure this is "little brother?" And maybe I suck at estimating off trail cams?


Whale tails right main beam turn inward several degrees and little brother's goes straight back.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow.. Shoot any of them! 

Love the video


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Hmmmm...this video has me questioning a few things. You sure this is "little brother?" And maybe I suck at estimating off trail cams?


I think ridge just prefers to be pessimistic on his score guessing, that way they end up growing as he walks up on them after the shot! Rumor has it before he dropped his 2015 buck, he thought it was a mid 20's width 175" buck with some trash....:O•-:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I think ridge just prefers to be pessimistic on his score guessing, that way they end up growing as he walks up on them after the shot! Rumor has it before he dropped his 2015 buck, he thought it was a mid 20's width 175" buck with some trash....:O•-:


I actually got to hold those antlers in my own hands and honestly I wouldn't have shot that buck, those pictures are way over blown and those antlers weren't that big at all....oh by the way I do have some beachfront property near little Sahara for sale too.... ;-);-);-)


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

If you dont mind me asking, what elevation was he wondering around at? Was it above 10,000 with this warm weather?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

cdbright said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what elevation was he wondering around at? Was it above 10,000 with this warm weather?


Good question. 
I'm finding the elk far below 10,000'. In fact many of the elk I've seen during the summer in the last few years have been around 5'000' - 7,000'.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone have the link to ridges 2015 buck?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

All three are awesome bulls. But, I like that bull with all the mass. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Someone have the link to ridges 2015 buck?


PM sent


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet GS bulls!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> Sweet GS bulls!


Hell ya!! Or.....sweet San Juan bulls, pahvant bulls, west desert bulls......uh....what else?? Sweet Deseret bulls, South cache bulls, panquitch bulls, fish lake bulls? OMG general season bulls...really!?! You need to drop your mule deer fascination and get with the program on killing one of these bulls Ridgetop. Pass a few raghorns if you need to. The gs rifle elk hunt is a long one compared to deer. Do you realize the opportunity that is in front of you? Get er done!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Hell ya!! Or.....sweet San Juan bulls, pahvant bulls, west desert bulls......uh....what else?? Sweet Deseret bulls, South cache bulls, panquitch bulls, fish lake bulls? OMG general season bulls...really!?! You need to drop your mule deer fascination and get with the program on killing one of these bulls Ridgetop. Pass a few raghorns if you need to. The gs rifle elk hunt is a long one compared to deer. Do you realize the opportunity that is in front of you? Get er done!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I wished I had more vacation time and funds to do both every year. 
This is a very odd year to see so many big bulls in that area. Maybe it was the wet spring that has kept them in the area.

HOW DARE YOU SIR, SPEAK POORLY APON THE MIGHTY MULEY!!!
Fascination is an under statement.;-)

Also, I just found out that one of my "wolfpack" buddies was offered a premium Wasatch elk tag by the DWR as an alternate and another friends dad has a Book Cliffs muzzy elk tag.

Looks like 2017 may be the year of the elk.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So ridge tell us...supposin you's a huntin elks and all three of these monsters walk up on you together and all offer you the perfect broadside shot, who you gonna shoot? We're dyin to know.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> So ridge tell us...supposin you's a huntin elks and all three of these monsters walk up on you together and all offer you the perfect broadside shot, who you gonna shoot? We're dyin to know.


The piebald would be my first choice.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> The piebald would be my first choice.


He is a beautiful animal for sure


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

no hint on the elevation question ?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

cdbright said:


> no hint on the elevation question ?


Read back a page. He answered you with a general range in elevation where he's been seeing elk the last few years.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

sorry guys i missed that answer on my question. Thanks for the report, i appreciate it


----------

